# 8163B PTO issues



## jjz28 (Apr 14, 2013)

My pto started slowing down on my mower deck and actually stopped going through tall grass. It worked great last year and this was the first startup this year. I used the search and saw someone who had a problem like me and they adjusted the "free play" and it worked. Richard-tx is the one who helped the guy. Is it the free play in the pto lever that I move forward to engage the pto. I know it has always been all the way against the metal cover. Is it not supposed to be that much forward? How do I adjust that? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jjz28 (Apr 14, 2013)

OK, so I went out and took the shifter cover plate off and that allowed the pto lever to go further up and now it works like it always did. I am glad I searched this on this forum before I took the tranny apart.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

Since the free play was not adjusted and the clutch was slipping, it is likely that the clutch has worn.

Replacing a clutch is an expensive job in both time and materials.

Be kind to your PTO clutch and treat as you would any other clutch. Engage it while at an idle and then run the throttle up.

Adjusting the free play is not all that hard. It is a 5 minute job assuming the clevis is free to turn. If the clevis is rusted on, then the rod will have to be removed and some heat applied to free it up.


----------



## jjz28 (Apr 14, 2013)

I adjusted the rod that has the bend on the end and attaches to the pto lever. I turned very easy, I guess because this gravely has only spend maybe a total of 5 days outside overnight. It has been barn and garage kept all its life. Everything I have adjusted was "free", no rusted nuts or bolts. Thanks Richard, your post in the past is what made me check the pto travel and see it was hitting the guard.


----------



## jjz28 (Apr 14, 2013)

Well, I guess the clutch is finally gone. It was stopping in grass again so I adjusted it some more but it will only move the blades if I hold down on the lever to apply a lot of pressure to it. Is there a guide of how to replace the pto clutch on the 8163B? Thanks.


----------

